# Black particles at bottom of honey drum?



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

It's from a reaction with iron in the seam at the bottom. Non toxic but unsightly. You can get the same thing from a gate as the honey flows through it seems to have a thread in it. It's " normal ".


----------

